
A Fake Set of Amazon Web Services - chrisalexthomas
https://github.com/christhomas/fakews
======
chrisalexthomas
I always wondered why aws-localstack was built in such a complex way when it's
already understood that Docker containers should be built with a single
responsibility principle in mind.

Yet here they are with their hulking container, bash scripts, makefiles, etc,
etc.

I thought if I tried, I could do better. So here is my first attempt. It
successfully mimics S3, DynamoDB, SNS, SQS. Although I'm sure that it doesn't
fully support everything. It might support everything that people need to in
order to test their systems against it.

Obviously, I didn't write the individual software myself. But I'm packaging
them in such a way that might be useful to other people. I hope that somebody
can help or advise on how to improve it. Or extra services that I might need.

